# Sentences ending in を



## Δημήτρης

I come across several sentences in websites ending in *を* but never searched for the meaning of it, since I could understand the rest of the sentence (or I couldn't understand it at all).

The latest one was *「助けてを!」*.


----------



## kuuzoku

Hi, "wo" like your example implies some sort of filling in the blank. 
"tasukete wo" implies some sort of object following like "kare, kanojou,etc."

"Tadukete wo" implies "Help (name)!!) with context filling you in.

I sometimes hear "wo" used at the end of a sentence roughly translated as "(name) wo" implying "take care of (name).

Other times it kind of a word reodering casual thing. 

Ex: mite kudasai. kono hon wo.
(please look. At this book.)
The regular sentence should be 
sono hon wo mite kudasai.

You'll see "wo" at the end of A LOT song titles.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Anatoli

みなさん、よい週末*を*！


----------



## Flaminius

Δημήτρης said:


> I come across several sentences in websites ending in *を* but never searched for the meaning of it, since I could understand the rest of the sentence (or I couldn't understand it at all).
> 
> The latest one was *「助けてを!」*.


_Tasukete-o_?  It sounds downright ungrammatical.  Where did you see it (context and background, please)?


----------



## Δημήτρης

Flaminius said:


> _Tasukete-o_?  It sounds downright ungrammatical.  Where did you see it (context and background, please)?



Posted online.


> ゲームをしないので。どなたかお助けを!


I misread it as たすけて but it is actually たすけ (imperative? noun?). I don't know if this changes everything...

@ kuuzoku: Thanks for your answer. Going back and looking at these phrases ,most of them seems to be just word reodering, but what about どなたかお助けを! ? is it 何方かを助け! (imperative), 何方かお助けをする (noun) or something else?


----------



## mikun

Hi,
This ia an abridged form of sentence something like 'どなたかお助けを下さい', means 'please anyone help me!'.
I feel something more urgency by this short phrase than ordinally saying 'だれか近くにいる人助けて下さい'.  There will be situation that we can speak only a few words in emergency.


----------



## Flaminius

Δημήτρης said:


> I misread it as たすけて but it is actually たすけ (imperative? noun?). I don't know if this changes everything...


Well, it's a noun on two accounts.  First, it is marked by the postposition _-o_.  Usually it is nouns that a postposition marks.  Second, it is marked by the prefix _o-_, which makes nouns politer (often a reference to something that is in possession of the addressee).

In fact, _o-N-o_ (where N is a noun) is a bombastic style that is seldom heard in the spoken language.  In a historical drama, a pauper may implore the loan shark, "どうかお慈悲を," but the Modern Standard Japanese seldom ends a sentence in _-o_.

*Anatoli*'s "みなさん、よい週末*を*" is often heard at the end of news programmes Friday night, but I don't feel comfortable with saying it (well, perhaps not writing).  An exception is よいお年を, which is perfectly acceptable for a people who are more enthusiastic about the new year day than about any other holidays.


----------



## Anatoli

Flaminius said:


> ...
> 
> *Anatoli*'s "みなさん、よい週末*を*" is often heard at the end of news programmes Friday night, but I don't feel comfortable with saying it (well, perhaps not writing).  An exception is よいお年を, which is perfectly acceptable for a people who are more enthusiastic about the new year day than about any other holidays.


Thanks, Flam. It's not unusual with translations, if they fail to get adapted but it's still used, as you said, in a limited setting. よいお年を still demonstrates another usage of a sentence ending in を.


----------



## hokorichan

Anatoli said:


> Thanks, Flam. It's not unusual with translations, if they fail to get adapted but it's still used, as you said, in a limited setting. よいお年を still demonstrates another usage of a sentence ending in を.



I believe よい年を is a fill-in-the-blank also, for よい年を迎えられるように
(which also has a blank in the end and expands to よい年を迎えられるように祈ります)

Which is not entirely unlike English's "Happy New Year" not technically being a complete sentence on its own, but everyone knows you mean "We wish you'll have a happy new year"  or something along those line.


----------



## Anatoli

Japanese of full of incomplete sentences, which makes it quite unique, IMHO. An object marker (を) without a verb is, of course, an incomplete sentence.


----------

